# The Strange Magic of: No Doubt



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There is No Doubt in my mind that few groups offer more on-stage joy and euphoria in performance than Gwen Stefani and No Doubt. Stefani follows in the Blond Bombshell tradition of Debbie Harry, Madonna & Company, but few can match the kinetic energy, enthusiasm, and cheerful radiance of Gwen and her madcap cohorts: Tony Kanal, bass and keyboards; Tom Dumont, guitar and keyboards; Adrian Young, drums (energy!); Gabriel McNair, trombone and keyboards; and Stephen Bradley, trumpet. No Doubt's genres are listed in Wikipedia as Ska punk, alternative, new wave, dancehall, pop rock, reggae, and synthpop. I say Yes to all, though it was an agony to select which clip to feature here, but herewith _Hella Good_. If you're ever feeling blue, just watch No Doubt and feel that smile beginning to form....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wait, there's more! Here is _It's My Life_. And don't miss _Sunday Morning, Just a Girl_, and _Hey Baby_. No dreaded musical anhedonia here!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm a big fan of No Doubt. Despite releasing only 6 albums (so far), their body of work is already very impressive. My favorite No Doubt album is "Return Of Saturn" and my favorite No Doubt song is "Don't Speak" :angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*


Iean said:



I'm a big fan of No Doubt. Despite releasing only 6 albums (so far), their body of work is already very impressive. My favorite No Doubt album is "Return Of Saturn" and my favorite No Doubt song is "Don't Speak" :angel:

Click to expand...

*









































Absolutely, No Doubt!

Fullest Marschallin indulgence on "Just a Girl," "Don't Speak," and "Spiderweb."

In Southern California we call girls who dress like Gwen Stefani "Gwen-a-bees."

I used to lovingly tease my younger sister- whose name is Gwen- calling her "Steff" and "Gwen-a-bee."

She put a handful of peanut butter in my hair though, so I guess it karmically balanced out.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

^^^ I love these pictures! Gwen is a fashion icon, even after giving birth to her kids. She and Gavin are perfect for each other - sad to know she replaced him with Blake Shelton.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll see your Girl,






And raise you a _Sunday Morning_:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*


Iean said:



^^^ I love these pictures! Gwen is a fashion icon, even after giving birth to her kids. She and Gavin are perfect for each other - sad to know she replaced him with Blake Shelton.

Click to expand...

*


















Gwen has her moments._ ;D_

- with or 'without' Gavin.

They did make a cute couple though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I'll see your Girl,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunday Morning all the '_way_'!!!- Its more like "Friday Morning!"

Definitely one of my favorite Gwen standards- now if she can only do "Only Gonna Die" by Bad Religion! Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Hey, she'd do it great though. If Sublime can do a good cover of it, she can do a better one.
























For the record though, I really only really like Gwen's 'look' (as opposed to her music) when she's Vogued-up and not Petroushka-ed out.

I love to jump around to this:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There are indeed few groups that make me smile more than No Doubt--I got happy all over again resurrecting this thread! Too bad the Marschallin is no longer with us, to share my joy in _Hey Baby_.....


----------

